# Saving a rare aluminum fender



## John (Sep 28, 2012)

Tear in fender






No more tear



Missing tab



new tab


----------



## old hotrod (Sep 28, 2012)

Very cool, wish I had the talent and equipment to work with thin aluminum like that...I have a pair of fenders and may need your help sometime to fix them up a bit...


----------



## John (Oct 1, 2012)

*New tab welded*

New tab welded


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 1, 2012)

Great job!!!! Just proves almost anything can be saved if you have the talent & you have the talent!!!!!


----------

